# Welcher Monitor besser?



## DeltaEx (26. Juni 2003)

Meine Frage ist schlicht und zwar welche der 2 Monitore ist besser?

NOKIA 21" 445 Xpro 121 KHz

oder

Eizo FlexScan F77S 110kHz


----------



## blubber (27. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich sag mal so, mit Eizo kann man kaum was falsch machen. Hatte bisher 3 Eizo Monitore, und alle waren exzellent.
Aber wie der Nokia jetzt ist, weis ich nicht, such doch einfach ma bei google nach nem aktuellen Monitortest.

bye


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Juni 2003)

Eizo 
21 Zoll Lochmaske, Maße (B x H x T): 494 x 486 x 520 mm, Auflösung: 1280 x 1024 Bildpunkte Horizontalfrequenz: 30 - 110 MHz, Videoeingänge: VGA/BNC, mitgeliefertes Zubehör: VGA-Kabel, Treiber-CD 

Nokia
Abmessungen (B x H x T): 51 x 50 x 50 cm; 
Maske: Streifenmaske; Auflösung: 1800 x 1440 Pixel; max. Bildwiederholfrequenz: 180 Hz; max. Zeilenfrequenz: 125 kHz, Videobandbreite: 300 MHz; Anschlüsse: D-Sub; 
Garantie (Gerät/Bildröhre): 3 Jahre 

Ich würde den Nokia nehmen, alleine schon wegen der 1800 x 1440 Auflösung.


----------



## tuxracer (27. Juni 2003)

wenns Dir egal ist, wenn Du nur noch zwischen 60 -70 Hz hast, kannst Du den Nokia sogar mit 2048x1536 betreiben, wenn du unter windows die nicht unterstützten modis nicht ausblendest.
ich mach das ab und an wenn ich auf übersicht angewiesen bin bei einem 19" Nokia 446Xpro

Nokia sind Super


----------



## DeltaEx (27. Juni 2003)

danke für die kleine beratung ich habe mich für den Nokia entschieden. Meiner Meinung nach mache ich damit nix falsch.


----------

